# trying to overclock my CPU



## booz (May 4, 2008)

hey, i'm trying to overclock my cpu(C2D e4500) by changing settings in the bios but it doesn't seem to work, everytime I change "CPU host clock control" to Enabled and save/reset my pc it just goes back to disabled, I tried some windows overclocking tools but I can't seem to find my PLL.


my motherboard info:

Gigabyte 945GCM-S2L 
chipest: Intel 945

I'm not really a computer guy so let me know if I need to post more info about my pc, and thanks in advance.


----------



## booz (May 4, 2008)

come on guys, help me out. i looked everywhere and couldn't find anything about this problem, i REALLY don't want to use EasyTune.


----------



## blackknight (Apr 26, 2007)

after you enable that setting do you get the option to change the front side bus (FSB)?


----------



## booz (May 4, 2008)

blackknight said:


> after you enable that setting do you get the option to change the front side bus (FSB)?


yeah, I do. but after i change it and save/restart the CPU host clock control goes back to disabled.


----------



## blackknight (Apr 26, 2007)

thier might be something wrong with your bios check for a new version and flash the bios.
i have never had to do it so im not going to try and explain how.


----------



## booz (May 4, 2008)

blackknight said:


> thier might be something wrong with your bios check for a new version and flash the bios.
> i have never had to do it so im not going to try and explain how.


I flashed it from F5 to F6 and still have the same problem =/ .


----------



## blackknight (Apr 26, 2007)

how about security settings it might think a virus is trying to change the settings. have a look for any settings that resemble anti spy ware or security


----------



## booz (May 4, 2008)

the PC is new, I just got it, i did a virus scan and there's nothing.


----------



## blackknight (Apr 26, 2007)

it might think that your the virus trying to change the bios try turning off security setting in the bios reboot then give it a shot


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Your CMOS battery might be dead, yes it could happen even to a new board. Try out another battery.


----------



## booz (May 4, 2008)

Underclocker said:


> Your CMOS battery might be dead, yes it could happen even to a new board. Try out another battery.


does that cmos battery only affect overclock changes? because other settings don't reset when I change them.


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

In that case no, the CMOS battery wouldn't only affect overclock changes.


----------



## booz (May 4, 2008)

wow, so I guess I'm stuck =/ .


----------

